# Red Snapper Monterey



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Red Snapper Monterey
2 pounds Red Snapper filets. 
1/4 cup oil 
1/2 medium onion, diced 
1 garlic clove, minced 
1/2 pound mushrooms, sliced 
One 4-ounce can diced green chilies 
One 15-ounce can whole tomatoes, undrained and chopped 
Salt and pepper 
1/2 cup green stuffed olives 
1/4 cup pimiento, chopped 
Few capers, optional 
Saute the onion, garlic, mushrooms, and chilies in 1/4 cup oil. Add the tomatoes and salt and pepper to taste. Simmer over low heat until flavors blend, about 7 
minutes. Place 2 pounds Red Snapper fillets in a buttered baking dish and pour sauce over all. Add the olives, pimiento and capers (optional). Bake 30 minutes at 350. 
Remove from oven and sprinkle with 1 cup grated Monterey Jack cheese. Cover to melt cheese and serve. 
Serves: 8


----------

